# anyone wanna rub?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I know how everyone loves pics around here!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Awwwwwwww . . . too cute!! Here's my belly rub/hug . . . :hug:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww...how cute is that....rub..rub..rub..rub :biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

rub my belly
rub my belly
rub my belly.......................................

i'm sorry, did i say that out loud?


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwww...How can we resist? RUB, RUB, RUB!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Mugsy & Kaylie said:


> rub my belly
> rub my belly
> rub my belly.......................................
> 
> i'm sorry, did i say that out loud?


LOL Is that from Austin Powers, Joe?

What an absolutely adorable belly!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is sooo cute and made me smile!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww. he looks adorable like that!!!!
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

How can you resist?


----------



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a belly tickle from us.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love that look!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

marjrc said:


> LOL Is that from Austin Powers, Joe?
> 
> What an absolutely adorable belly!


just out of my twisted little mind marj.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

How could anyone resist that belly.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, so cute.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Irresistible! Rub, rub!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Only the most hardhearted person could resist that belly! Adorable!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL...great pic!


----------

